# DOS mouse drivers in Config.sys or Autoexec.bat



## Gregory Stryjewski (Apr 26, 2000)

How do I make sure that DOS based mouse drivers load in Config.sys or Autoexec.bat when booting of a startup disk?


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

The following is a link to a site that explains what you need. You will need to add the file Mouse.com to the boot disk and modify the autoexec.bat file as shown.
http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdir.htm#mouse


----------

